
Ask HN: What's Bitcoin's use case for average users if KYC is mandatory? - btc_bro
If Bitcoin were to become mainstream so that average users can start using it, what&#x27;s the value proposition of BTC over USD?<p>* You <i>own</i> the BTC since you hold the private keys. Since most users will use a hosted wallet, it&#x27;s not true for the majority of users.<p>* With KYC norms, it becomes risky to use it on dark net markets for whatever purposes. The only use case will be legal use cases which any credit card does a decent job of with lower transaction fees.<p>To me it seems like BTC&#x27;s primary use cases are :<p>* Use it on dark net markets anonymously<p>* As a way to store value without dealing with tax aka money laundering<p>What people really seem to want is an anonymous, unregulated currency without being taxed.<p>I fail to see the value of Bitcoin.
======
ericb
Bitcoin is the most popular currency that no one can take from you (as in
Greece), that you can carry in your mind (brain wallets), that is deflationary
instead of inflationary. It is censorship-resistant currency. Bitcoin weighs
nothing. Unlike other currency, it is not subject to the whims and monetary
policy of a government regime. Fiat can be taken, transfers blocked, accounts
closed, administratively lost.

Bitcoin is the "World Wide Ledger" for the World Wide Web.

Take a look at Monero for the best tool for the anonymity use-case.

------
onecooldev24
What about the fact of a open system, unregulated by the feds and off-course
zero middle men in transferring internationally. No need of a hosted wallet if
the BTC address is registered for every individual and he/she can keep a
encrypted key on dropbox or some shit.

Also it would be a deflationary economy allowing people to avoid mutual funds,
investment funds to beat the growing cost of living when they retire.

